# PM-1440GT Lathe won't power on



## jimbo fury (Jun 6, 2021)

Bought this lathe brand new last year and just now finally got everything set up and ready to go......and it won't power on. I have verified I have power coming in and I have power coming in and out of the transformer. I've checked the foot brake limit switch. Can't figure out why I am not powering up the machine. Any help would be great please. I'm sure once I figure it out I will love this lathe until the end of time.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 6, 2021)

Take the metal spade for the safety switch off of the door/belt housing, and insert it into the the receiver manually. It may not be seating, and completing the safety circuit. I think when PM does their run testing they put in a dummy one, it must have run before it was shipped out.


----------



## mksj (Jun 6, 2021)

In the past with another 1440GT the belt cover switch was faulty and in other cases the switch came loose and was not engaging. You should have a power on light at the front. You can also try to jumper the cover safety switch, also some other models have a chuck key guard with a micro switch, so it must be down. Below is what I mapped out a while ago, but it seems to vary a bit with the production date.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 6, 2021)

I have to ask. Is the red button on the front panel(STOP) pushed in. Twist it and let it pop out.


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 6, 2021)

Stonebriar said:


> I have to ask. Is the red button on the front panel(STOP) pushed in. Twist it and let it pop out.


No, I checked that first lol.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 6, 2021)

How about the chuck guard, is that down?  I know someone that did that once (or twice)


----------



## parshal (Jun 6, 2021)

I wish mine had a chuck guard.  I get tired of oil slinging all over me and the truck right behind it.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 6, 2021)

parshal said:


> I wish mine had a chuck guard.  I get tired of oil slinging all over me and the truck right behind it.


Yeah, I actually really like the one on my new 1440 Eisen.


----------



## bill70j (Jun 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Take the metal spade for the safety switch off of the door/belt housing, and insert it into the the receiver manually. It may not be seating, and completing the safety circuit. I think when PM does their run testing they put in a dummy one, it must have run before it was shipped out.


This is precisely what happened with my 1440GT.  It was the thing Matt had me check first.


----------



## parshal (Jun 6, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Yeah, I actually really like the one on my new 1440 Eisen.



If I ever get another lathe that's what I'm getting.


----------



## Firstgear (Jun 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Take the metal spade for the safety switch off of the door/belt housing, and insert it into the the receiver manually. It may not be seating, and completing the safety circuit. I think when PM does their run testing they put in a dummy one, it must have run before it was shipped out.


When mine doesn’t fire up, that is always the first place I look, the cover safety switch. Oh yeah, the face guard….have done that a few times too!


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 7, 2021)

It was the belt cover safety switch. I took that cover off before and never noticed a switch in there. Metal pegs were too high and didn't engage. Lathe running like a champ. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 7, 2021)

Awesome glad you found it


----------



## Janderso (Jun 7, 2021)

Outstanding!


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 7, 2021)

I feel like an idiot for missing this lol.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 7, 2021)

The take off covers are difficult to line up, having to line up 2 studs, and the spade....


----------

